# Starting Ork Allies for Necrons



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I decided to have Orks as allies for my Necron force (and later on, a separate Ork force on its own).

As of right now, I have the Assault on Black Reach kit for the Orks.

Should I go Green Tide and just have a lot of boyz flood the field as cheap bodies and scoring units for my Necrons? Or should I have more specialized units like Nobz, lootas and Kans?


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hordes compliment the Necrons a lot but burnas could help as well againts hordes.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

So if I were to have 1 or two units of boyz with the Necrons, would a Big Mek or a Warboss be more suitable?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd say a Big Mek with Kustom Force Field would be your best bet, to give your biological shield a bit of durability.

Apart from that, I'd do go for 30 Boyz and 3 Killa Kanz with Grotzookas. Gives you some close combat punch, and a horde aspect, and Grotzookas are always fun. Alternatively, you could go for a Zzap Gun Battery for the extra range, but I wouldn't bother.

Midnight


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

for necrons I would just go with couple of mobs of shoota boys, and a mek with kustom force field. You'll get 2 highly durable versatile units. 

If you want some "goodies" If you're army is mostly mek, a battlewagon with burnaboyz is always nice. Maybe some meganobs for some close combat punch, but personally I'd just stick with the boys. They are cheap, and fulfill a role you don't really have with necrons.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

If it is a big game you could always go for gazgull (sorry about spelling) as your HQ and then use the Nobz as troops


----------



## LordStubert (Mar 21, 2011)

The only thing your necron army is lacking is big cheap troops units, so you want boyz.
If you want close combat punch there are plenty of ork units for that.
Your crons should cover the rest of your needs.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

So if I'm reading this right, 2 units of boyz and a Big Mek with the KFF seems to be popular answer. Maybe a few Kans as well.

Alright, thanks for the help guys.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry to double post, but since I bought the Black Reach set, they included a few Deff-Copters.

Are these any good to use?


----------



## TDbehr (Jul 17, 2012)

Just remember that the allied detachment has 1 from each slot. So u can't have more than one troop choice. So you can only really get a big mob of boys (pref 'ard boys) with a mek. I'm not 100% on the slots but some bikers would be good too and the kans.


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe you are allowed two troop choices, it's just that allies have a compulsory 1HQ and 1Troop choice. So you can get even more boyz for you buck! Stomp some hummies!
Never played as orks but have come up against copters, found them easy to deal with but if you ignore them they can cause major pain later on.


----------



## Hobbess (Feb 4, 2011)

A large unit of Boyz loaded up in a battlewagon, racing across the battlefield under the cover of night fighting might have some potential. So what if it moved cruising speed? Only drops their hits by half :biggrin: 

Then while your opponent is focusing their fire on that imminent threat, you move the real valuable troops into position.

As to deffkoptas, let me just say that any time an ork friend of mine brought those, I would always do my best to shoot them down fast. Some of their wargear can be nasty / fun depending on your perspective. Dropping large pie plates on units they turbo boost over. IIRC they can have the kopta blades be power weapons in CC. Plus they can outflank. Given how quickly reserves come on in 6th, in a big enough game that would almost always guarantee them something to fly over and bomb.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I know for sure, that I'm allowed 2 troop choices. Only one is mandatory, the other is optional. I would try bikes, but I'm starting small for now. I don't even have a trukk yet =/, but all in good time.

Thanks for assistance.


----------

